# Khorne: A Chaos Marine Supplement (Updated 23 Nov 13)



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Fresh from the depths of /tg/ this rumor has been posted. Due to it's anonymous nature please take with very liberal amounts of salt until we can know more.



leakshop said:


> Khorne Dex
> Can Ally with Demons or CSM
> 
> New Warlordtraits
> ...


*UPDATE: 23 November 2013*
Good news, bad news time!

From Dakka:


> THIRD UPDATE!
> After seeing the following post on Faeit212 (http://natfka.blogspot.com.au/2013/11/khorne-codex-supplement-with-cover-art.html) I asked my source if he could coment on its authenticity, he said the rules were all wishlisting but the cover image is legit, he sent me the following image as proof:


Real supplement, but (most likely) fake rules.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That would be better than a jar of weed. Please, be it real. It would be the answer to our chaotic prayers: a book for every god. Plese, please please...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Please gods let this be true. Drop pods that squish stuff instead of magically flying off to the side.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I think I just came.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So to add some confusion to this, the art featured as the cover is a colored version of this:









This original image is by an artist who has done some art for GW before: http://1mpact.deviantart.com/#/art/Bers-370495987?hf=1

So this is possibly a real cover, or someone got very creative and took the time to color the original art to make this.

Like I said, take with a LOT of salt until we can learn more.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome! If real, that is. Those Nurgle models sound interesting (As a Nurgle guy myself, of course).

Question, what does clam pack refer to? Or does that just mean finecast since those come in clam-esque containers.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

ermahgerd that is cool. I told you that it was going to happen. Anyway I will be soo getting this. All holy to the Choas gods for giving us this.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

neferhet said:


> That would be better than a jar of weed. Please, be it real. It would be the answer to our chaotic prayers: a book for every god. Plese, please please...


x2

Currently losing my shit. Bloody dreams of carnage possibly coming true? I choose to believe!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I may be wrong, but haven't Games Workshop said they aren't doing God-themed supplements? I'll believe this when I see more of this.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the supplement cover seems pretty legitimate, however all the info that came along with it sounds like totally bull. I think that someone has got a hold of the cover and written a load of crap to go along with it. 

Correct me if I am mistaken, but none of the previous supplements have had further model releases with them. Therefore I am skeptical about the release of models as well.

Will be very happy if there are supplements released for each chaos god, after all, it would make a lot of sense to do so...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Question, what does clam pack refer to? Or does that just mean finecast since those come in clam-esque containers.


Clam packs are those plastic blister packs that models like the new Space Marine Librarian come in.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> I may be wrong, but haven't Games Workshop said they aren't doing God-themed supplements? I'll believe this when I see more of this.


I don't recall seeing them say that, but I could have missed something.

I'm advocating salt until we see other sources chime in on this to give us some verification, but that's my policy on rumors anyways.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Zion said:


> I'm advocating salt until we see other sources chime in on this to give us some verification, but that's my policy on rumors anyways.


A very good policy haha


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, thanks Zion. That should have occurred to me, haha.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If true, I might take the plunge on a WE force and paint them up in the old school blue and white.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

If this turns out to be true I may sacrifice next doors cat to the ruinous powers in thanks. In fact, I may just sacrifice the bloody thing anyway if it digs up any more of my garden. Anyone know where I can buy fish-scented landmines?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If this is true then *deep breath* IT"S ABOUT FUCKING TIME! Seriously well done on GW finally realising that this needs to be done and will sell well. 

I am most looking forward to seeing what the Nurgle offering looks like.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it's like this even more if they made these potential codices harken back to the original realms of chaos. Make it 2 supplements:

*"Codex Chaos: The forces of destruction and desecration
Khorne & Nurgle"*

And

*"Codex Chaos: the forces of madness and corruption
Tzeentch & Slaanesh" *

I'm sure they would rather do 4 separate ones to sell more copies though.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> Awesome! If real, that is. Those Nurgle models sound interesting (As a Nurgle guy myself, of course).
> 
> Question, what does clam pack refer to? Or does that just mean finecast since those come in clam-esque containers.


Clam Pack refers to the 3 or for part plastic model.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

With the quality of current sculpts I can't wait to see a (unlikely or not) new sculpt for the Berzerkers or "Champs. of Khorne."


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

stuff said:


> Correct me if I am mistaken, but none of the previous supplements have had further model releases with them. Therefore I am skeptical about the release of models as well.


I don't think the models are directly released along the supplement, if it is true. There have been rumors of updated cult troops for some time now (updated Berzerkers models, resin Thousand Sons and Noise marines, instead of kits) and they could potentially use the codex to raise awareness on the new models. One supports the other, and that sort of thing.

I am sceptical regarding the plague terminators (as they are already available via Forgeworld) and the plague marines (as they were recently updated) however. The rest I can believe in - Especially the droppod one, as it has never made any sense that Chaos haven't had those in the tabletop game!

Hey, at least one can hope.

(Ding, 600th post)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Khorne: A Chaos Marine Supplement*

Maybe the models are only thematic or long planned plastic updates? Though, they don't sound that simple.

Also, I think that what was said about not releasing God codexes only applied to chaos daemons


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Khorne: A Chaos Marine Supplement*

I would have thought plague zombie models might be in the works if there were to be a Nurgle specific supplement

(I did not mean to post twice, my phone told me the first post error'd)


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Do I hear mention of new khorne berserkers? at this point, I could care less whether they're finecast or plastic as long as they have nice detail and proportions like our other new models.

as for the other cult troops, well... wanting builds character, I guess. Tsons, Plague Marines, and Noise Marines were all converted to finecast fairly recently, but then, the raptors had been converted to finecast before they got a plastic...

We'll just have to keep our eyes and ears open for anything new in the coming weeks/months/years/decades


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

YES! Yes! This pleases me muchly.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hummmm. The pod bit makes me think this is a lie. Just doesn't fit,

I would love it to be true but I have a nice big sack o salt to be honest.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im saying its bollocks, no supplements have had any models released with them thus far so anything claiming to be a supplement and having model support is a deviation from the norm, so loads of salt with this one, but given that this would sell like hot cakes as would the models listed GW really should consider this if the rumour is bollocks.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The title is actually the thing that suggests this isn't legit to me. They'd do a World Eaters supplement, not just "Khorne" and not make it clearly related to Chaos Space Marines in the title. "Khorne" implies daemons, cultists, the World Eaters, and renegade Space Marines who are devoted to the Blood God... and that's not what this sounds like. It sounds like World Eaters, to me.


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

i would seriously contemplate switching sides of the heresy for this.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Good news, bad news time!

From Dakka:


> THIRD UPDATE!
> After seeing the following post on Faeit212 (http://natfka.blogspot.com.au/2013/11/khorne-codex-supplement-with-cover-art.html) I asked my source if he could coment on its authenticity, he said the rules were all wishlisting but the cover image is legit, he sent me the following image as proof:


Real supplement, but (most likely) fake rules.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Still awesome! Now lets see if those models are real... :X


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The plot thickens . . .


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> Good news, bad news time!
> 
> From Dakka:
> 
> ...


Great... still excited for the supplement, but you know the rules and points costs are gonna blow horse dick. No wonder the made up rules got us excited... GW had nothing to do with 'em.

Perhaps I'm being too negative. I will still hold onto the excitement of the unknown. Maybe this will be the unexpected shot in the arm Khorne players needed.

Have butcher's nails ever existed prior to 6th ed as a rule or upgrade? Reminded me of Sephyr's home brew rules:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=129540


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Butcher's Nails are in the Horus Heresy Massacre where they give Aragorn +1 attack each time he kills an independent character or finishes off a unit (he has to remove the final model in the unit himself for this to work). And yes it stacks all the way to 10.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Still not getting my hopes up about it being as good as it should haha


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The plot thickens. Right GW you've made the first step... now don't fuck up the execution and give us The Black Legion supp just painted red...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite, set that bar low so you can't be let down, and if you still are, at least not as far. Expectations are always higher than relality if left unchecked.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

I will admit. As much as I enjoy Khorne and his followers. I was really hoping for a Night Lords or Alpha legion supplement before any god specific ones. Heck even an Iron Warriors supplement would of been cool. But hey any chance for a CC army to be viable in 6th is fine with me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hence why I'm asking for better than the BL one rather than the Farsight one (which I thought was pretty good).


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Fixed that for you @Jacobite.


> Khorne: A Black *Red* Legion Chaos Space Marines Supplement


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> Jacobite, set that bar low so you can't be let down, and if you still are, at least not as far. Expectations are always higher than relality if left unchecked.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I certainly am subscribing more and more to the left hand column when it comes to GW these days.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Let us hope it(and the theoretical Nurgle supplement) are more like the Farsight supplement, that one was really cool. I haven't read much of the BL supplement, however I heard it was kind of lean in comparison.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

In my opinion they should just make 1 giant supplement book for all 4 chaos gods and start releasing the digital and hardback versions at the same time.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ravion said:


> In my opinion they should just make 1 giant supplement book for all 4 chaos gods and start releasing the digital and hardback versions at the same time.


I like that idea too, and maybe save the one off supplements for legions like the Iron Warriors(which in my opinion, could be REALLY cool. Even fuzing it with enslaved or renegade IG to man basilisks and such)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


>


Pretty much.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well looks like something khorne is definitely on the cards
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12000002


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

You never know B&K, it might just be a second wave of CSM and not just Khorne.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ravion said:


> You never know B&K, it might just be a second wave of CSM and not just Khorne.


i truely hope so , but until we see some model photos im gonna say its just a supplement, though to be honest i would jump for joy at some new Berserkers because the current plastics are pants of poo.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

einherjar667 said:


> and the theoretical nurgle supplement


Take my money!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well looks like something khorne is definitely on the cards
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12000002


Nope. That looks to be tied into the rumored Stronghold Assault and Escalation expansions to me.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

By the Blood God, this is sweet if true!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The 4chan "source" had this to say, linked from an article yesterday via Faeit 212:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/11/nurgle-codex-supplement-cover-seen.html#more

It includes mention of Nurgle and even more specific rules for the Khorne rumors.

A slightly dubious detail is the description of the "Lord of Skulls," which is the champion for the "Champions of Khorne" squad. Champions of Khorne, huh? At least that one wasn't already being used by a goofy, gargantuan mini that already exists. Either GW or the inventor of this rumor is lacking a little originality, eh?


Here's a Tzeentch rumor from the same site, published today:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/11/...=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Faeit212+(Faeit+212)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Seems to be some contradicting information there, still we will see what happens. I'm still amazed that GW has put this off for this long. You'd think that the 4 Chaos Gods would have been the first thing on the list of things to do for Supplements.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really don't like the way they handle new codices or supplements.

I'm sure it's a huge challenge to undertake, but I think when you release a new version of the damn game/rules, you should at the very least have every army's codex ready to go from day 1! Supplements can come later, that's fine. But at least make sure it's a level playing field for everyone before changing the game. 

When I tell this to long-time 40k players, they act like I'm the crazy one.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that would be ideal, but that's not how GW has every worked. My presumption is that a a combination of factors precludes the GW design studio from working that way. The size of the studio seems too small and the development cycle doesn't seem long enough to effectively handle planning for rules and upcoming miniatures releases years out from production.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Caratacos said:


> By the Blood God, this is sweet if true!


Nooope, sorry. That's the 2006 White Dwarf subscriber Cato Sicarius model, sorry:


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Ah, sorry, it's just a picture of my Chaos Lord which I added as some kind of a signature. I'm sorry if it was misunderstood.



Mossy Toes said:


> Nooope, sorry. That's the 2006 White Dwarf subscriber Cato Sicarius model, sorry:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, sorry, @Caratacos. I approve of the inclusion, having a similarly converted chaos lord myself, just thought that it was above the "signature line" or something--my mistake.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Huray for converting regular SMs to CSMs! That looks awesome.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Caratacos said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome, did the same type of converting for my Death Guard!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha dangit! Every time I see a new post on this thread I hold my breath, expecting the new post to say "CONFIRMED!"


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

CONFIRMED!



Ish.....


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

slaaneshy said:


> CONFIRMED!
> 
> 
> 
> Ish.....


Where I don't see it anything mate. did you mean to add a link?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Haha dangit! Every time I see a new post on this thread I hold my breath, expecting the new post to say "CONFIRMED!"


Sorry for that...

..and for this


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

:threaten:

Hahah, one knuckle sammich, coming right up!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

We should probably focus our efforts and all knuckle sandwiches on loyalist to provide maximum blood for the blood god.

This is very much making me want to start a Khorne themed CSM army, badly .


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Good post! 



Einherjar667 said:


> We should probably focus our efforts and all knuckle sandwiches on loyalist to provide maximum blood for the blood god.
> 
> This is very much making me want to start a Khorne themed CSM army, badly .


Why dilute our chaotic destruction with foolish and inefficient things like change, decay, and debauchery?

Your chaotic mailed fist should be used to smash!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Good post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As we speak, I am building Skullcrushers!! And am amassing my extra CSM models to be prepped for a Khorne army!


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

YES YESSS! TINY BITS OF SALT AND LOW EXPECTATIONS ALL AROUND!!! THEY'LL NEVER TRULY DISAPPOINT US THAT WAY!!!!! BA-HA-HA-HA-HA-H*cough*A-HA-HA (I know I'm insane but do you?)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to get everyone's hopes up by bumping the thread.

But I do sort of want to get everyone's hopes up, including my own.

Some of the rumors lately about supplements and new armies have been spot on, even those coming from 4chan. That doesn't mean, on its own, that you can trust rumors, but it does bolster the possibility that a Khorne supplement is coming.

It seems like GW is really pumping out supplements now, be they something like a codex or a dataslate. Should only be a matter of time before us blood fiends get ours!

I hope we hear something about this soon... rumors of this and the other "Veterans" supplement have dried up, which isn't a good sign. The other rumors that ended up being true had pics flowing in right up until the release, and so far all we have for Khorne is the cover and an admittedly wishlisty set of rules. Maybe if/when it gets closer to their release (should they exist at all) the situation will follow the established rumor pattern.

C'MON, DAMNIT! MAKE MY DREAMS COME TRUE! I HAVE MONEY! TAKE IT! Well, I'll have money _eventually_, you know I'm good for it! I'll trade a fairly obedient but somewhat lazy dog for this supplement!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stop with the red writing. 1) It's mods only. 2) It looks like a link. 3) 1+2 = fucking annoying.


----------

